# Beaufighter Anti-Shipping Strike



## Wildcat (Apr 24, 2005)

I've just come across these awesome photo's showing 455 Squadron RAAF on anti-shipping strike's against German ships somewhere near Norway (I think). Check em out!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

wow amazing shots there.......


----------



## evangilder (Apr 24, 2005)

Those are great shots!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 24, 2005)

Just shows what a Beau can do!
8x .303 Brownings, 4x20mm Hispanos and either 8 RPs or a torpedo


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

Wicked shots!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 24, 2005)

I can only imagine how terrifying it must have been to be on the receiving end of a Beaufighter attack! Especially on a ship, I mean where do you hide?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

but it wouldn't really be a barrel of laughs in the beau, i mean where do you go if you get shot down??


----------



## trackend (Apr 24, 2005)

Those are some wild pics wildcat they put the wind up me just looking at them those little coastal vessels must have looked like sieves after that lot


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 27, 2005)

Man those beau's sure have a punch to 'em. Sort of like the later model B-25's (except the J) that had the glass noses replaced with oodles of guns- I can only imagine what it feels like to be on either end of such firepower.


----------



## davidnzl (Sep 29, 2007)

Almost right re your photo credits - the second one down was taken by a 489 NZ Squadron navigator - Paul Gifford - He is still alive and well in UK. For more info, you my wish to look at a couple of logbooks and more photos on BURROWES.ORG


----------



## k9kiwi (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a book around here somewhere with tactics etc used during those wing strikes, I will dig it out and throw some info up later.


----------



## Maharg (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice pics Wildcat. There is a book out there I read a few years ago about 455 Squadron, A very interesting read.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 1, 2007)

davidnzl said:


> Almost right re your photo credits - the second one down was taken by a 489 NZ Squadron navigator - Paul Gifford - He is still alive and well in UK. For more info, you my wish to look at a couple of logbooks and more photos on BURROWES.ORG



Cheers for the correction Dave.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 1, 2007)

Maharg said:


> Nice pics Wildcat. There is a book out there I read a few years ago about 455 Squadron, A very interesting read.



I know the book your talking about Maharg, I've been trying to get hold of it myself.


----------



## SteveH (Oct 3, 2007)

Are there any other books on RAAF Beau's? I have 'Whispering Death'. I was planning on doing a painting of a 30Sqd (I think) attack on Rufes at Taberfane, and I'm looking for some location aerials...

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Oct 3, 2007)

> Just shows what a Beau can do!
> 8x .303 Brownings, 4x20mm Hispanos and either 8 RPs or a torpedo



Just a minor correction ('cos people do use sites like this as a reference authority): the Beau was kitted out with 6 x .303s (2 port, 4 starboard wing) although Australian Mk 21s had 4 x .50s in the wings (now that really would make your eyes water!). However, I understand that most Coastal Command Beaus had long-range tanks fitted in the gun bays (24 gals port, 50 gals starboard) and this was the ‘default’ when 8 Rocket Projectiles were carried; it was probably felt that anything more that 4 x 20mm Hispanos and 8 RPs just wouldn’t be cricket!

Not trying to ‘scores points’ Mosquitoman, just trying to stop people going away with the wrongs facts; please understand.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 3, 2007)

SteveH said:


> Are there any other books on RAAF Beau's? I have 'Whispering Death'. I was planning on doing a painting of a 30Sqd (I think) attack on Rufes at Taberfane, and I'm looking for some location aerials...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Steve



Steve's theres a book called "Coomalie Charlie's Commandos" about 31 sqn which was the unit involved in the strikes on the float plane base at Taberfane. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Oct 4, 2007)

Does everyone know, or is anyone interested in wanting to know, about how the different types of RPs were transposed in their roles?


----------



## SteveH (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Wildcat, I'll scan the 'net for a copy. Good pics I hope.

Steve


----------

